

Show HN: Automatically Pull Insights from Google Analytics - gamerDude
http://ga.achivi.com/

======
mhoad
Just as an FYI your sign up button at the bottom of the page 404s

~~~
gamerDude
Thanks. I went ahead and fixed that!

~~~
vivekchand19
And it's broken in
[http://ga.achivi.com/metaBoard](http://ga.achivi.com/metaBoard) too. `Sign Up
For Beta`

